# [Board Problem]  Post count seems to be broken.



## Dragongirl (Nov 25, 2002)

In case the other thread gets confused for just conversation, there does appear to be a problem.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31636


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 26, 2002)

Well it is not just in meta forum.  I just posted in General and my post count did not go up there either.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2002)

That's odd, it just worked fine for me


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 26, 2002)

Ya, just worked for me now.  Think it was a refresh problem.  But still not counting in meta.  Any official word about that?


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 26, 2002)

Think my eyes are having problems.  Might be because it is 4:30 in the morning here and I have not gone to sleep.  Seems to be counting in Meta too.


----------



## randomling (Nov 26, 2002)

Let's hope this starts working again? 

By the way. I'm a girl.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 27, 2002)

It may be an error.  It's only a _problem_ if postcount means something...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 27, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Let's hope this starts working again?
> 
> By the way. I'm a girl.
> 
> *




Thanks, I'll remember that from now on.  Sorry about the confusion, it might be the haircut.  

Just joking about the haircut, it looks perfect and I wouldn't change it.  Honest.  Please put the iron skillet down........


----------



## randomling (Nov 27, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks, I'll remember that from now on.  Sorry about the confusion, it might be the haircut.
> 
> Just joking about the haircut, it looks perfect and I wouldn't change it.  Honest.  Please put the iron skillet down........ *




Haircut?

Oh my God, Crothian has spying equipment in my university! Oh my God!

Etc.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 27, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> Oh my God, Crothian has spying equipment in my university! Oh my God!*



Isn't that a benefit of having 10000+ posts? 

(It cannot be a hivemind thing this time... I have no idea how your haircut looks.)


----------



## randomling (Nov 27, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> Isn't that a benefit of having 10000+ posts?
> 
> (It cannot be a hivemind thing this time... I have no idea how your haircut looks.)  *




That's good coz apparently I look like a boy...

I wish Tallarn was here. He could tell me I don't look like a boy! (He knows me in RL.)


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 27, 2002)

Hmm... He didn't post for the last seven days... Did I miss something, or where is he?


----------



## randomling (Nov 27, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Hmm... He didn't post for the last seven days... Did I miss something, or where is he? *




Tallarn has suddenly become gainfully employed. He's going to be in panto (yes, really!). Takes up way too much of his time, he's not even gaming right now.


----------



## arwink (Nov 27, 2002)

Actors are never gainfully employed.  They just have busy periods.


----------



## randomling (Nov 27, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Actors are never gainfully employed.  They just have busy periods. *




And there I am trying to talk him up...

Evil little pokerwink, you are.


----------



## arwink (Nov 27, 2002)

If I don't get to be gainfully employed (and gods help me, I never intend to), I'm sure as hell not going to let other people get away with it when they're not.

It's petty, I know, but the whole cyclic nature of work is one of the reasons acting (or writing/illustrating/etc) is such a tough gig.  Glossing over the downtimes is one of the reasons it's looked down upon as a serious profession.


----------



## randomling (Nov 27, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *If I don't get to be gainfully employed (and gods help me, I never intend to), I'm sure as hell not going to let other people get away with it when they're not.
> 
> It's petty, I know, but the whole cyclic nature of work is one of the reasons acting (or writing/illustrating/etc) is such a tough gig.  Glossing over the downtimes is one of the reasons it's looked down upon as a serious profession. *




 I know that really. My dad's a literary agent and I know enough actors to know neither acting nor writing is that easy! I used to want to be a writer but gave up on the idea after working in a string of publishing firms. It's too tough a business for me!

Didn't mean to offend you or anything, right?


----------



## arwink (Nov 27, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I know that really. My dad's a literary agent and I know enough actors to know neither acting nor writing is that easy! I used to want to be a writer but gave up on the idea after working in a string of publishing firms. It's too tough a business for me!
> 
> ...




Me?  I'm not offended.  I'm very, very rarely offended.  I'm a writer - I get kicked in the teeth for a living half the time, Offense is a luxury I live without  

I was just explaining my comment on Tallarns employment situation, which I relaised could come off as being a little to snide for people who aren't regular hiveminders...


----------



## Horacio (Nov 27, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *I was just explaining my comment on Tallarns employment situation, which I relaised could come off as being a little to snide for people who aren't regular hiveminders... *




Hmmm, Irregular Hiveminders, that's a good Prestige Class too...


----------



## Jeph (Nov 27, 2002)

Are _any_ of us regular?


----------



## Horacio (Nov 27, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Are any of us regular? *




Me, at least I try to be...


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 28, 2002)

I have a theory. . .  Randomling IS Tallarn.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 28, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I have a theory. . .  Randomling IS Tallarn.   *




I don't think so.  Tallarn has a * good * haircut.  



I have no idea what my obsession with haircuts is lately.  I think I'll have to go listen to Haircut 100 greatest hits and then watch Hair.  Perhaps after that I will be able to locate my roots.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 28, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I have a theory. . .  Randomling IS Tallarn.   *




Then... Tallarn must be a bunny!


----------



## Crothian (Nov 28, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Then... Tallarn must be a bunny! *




So, the bunny has a good haircut?


----------



## Horacio (Nov 28, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So, the bunny has a good haircut? *




And floppy ears...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 28, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And floppy ears... *




They weren't cut off with the haircut?  And to stop the puns before it happens, that is haircut and not harecut.


----------



## arwink (Nov 28, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> They weren't cut off with the haircut?  And to stop the puns before it happens, that is haircut and not harecut. *




Pun-killer.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 28, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pun-killer. *




Just as long as the Rabiit lives.


----------



## arwink (Nov 28, 2002)

I make no promises.  Rabbits is good eatin.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 28, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *I make no promises.  Rabbits is good eatin. *




To stringy for me.  Plus I perfer an animal that fights back, like a cow.


----------



## arwink (Nov 28, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> To stringy for me.  Plus I perfer an animal that fights back, like a cow.   *




Eek

_Arwink remembers the time a cow fought back, and shudders_ 

I think people underate the creatures that don't have the size to fight back.  Cows are evil.


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 28, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I have no idea what my obsession with haircuts is lately.  I think I'll have to go listen to Haircut 100 greatest hits and then watch Hair.  Perhaps after that I will be able to locate my roots. *




Haircut One Hundred's greatest hits . . . you mean Love Plus One? Not sure even that was a hit.


----------



## arwink (Nov 28, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Haircut One Hundred's greatest hits . . . you mean Love Plus One? Not sure even that was a hit.   *




It made it onto at least half my best of the eighties (or 90's, I'm not getting to check) compilations, so it can't have done two bad.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 28, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Eek
> 
> ...




I've worked on a farm, I know about cows.  When they want to move you, you get moved.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 28, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Haircut One Hundred's greatest hits . . . you mean Love Plus One? Not sure even that was a hit.   *




Okay not sure if I should be scared or in LOove becasue you knew that  

They actually don't havea greatest hits album. They have the two:

Paint & Paint

Pelican West


----------



## Crothian (Nov 28, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It made it onto at least half my best of the eighties (or 90's, I'm not getting to check) compilations, so it can't have done two bad. *




The band was formed in 1980, so it would be on the 80's compilation CD's.


----------



## arwink (Nov 28, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've worked on a farm, I know about cows.  When they want to move you, you get moved. *




Or you run screaming like a little girl and jump the electric fence.


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 28, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Okay not sure if I should be scared or in LOove becasue you knew that  *



 Hehe, I love 80s pop music.  Bananarama, Kate Bush, Queen, Devo, Mister Mister, etc


----------



## Welverin (Nov 28, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> quote:Originally posted by Jeph
> Are any of us regular?
> :quote
> ...




Does that involve bran?

Welverin

That nutrition stuff is beyond me


----------



## Horacio (Nov 28, 2002)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Does that involve bran?
> 
> ...




No bran needed...


----------

